# One of the best experiences I've had!



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've literally just placed an order with c&s and I've got to say, they are one of the best sellers I've ever dealt with!

John was very helpful and when an item I wanted showed as out of stock, he searched the shop for me and found that there were still 2 and he even held one for me and was very very understanding with pricing on an item that had been on promotion up until very recently. 

Big thumbs up guys, will be ordering again soon.


----------

